# AZZA???s 2012 LIFTING IRON



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok my first log here.

As some of you are aware i am doing the 2 month fat loss challenge.

My weight is 86kg, i am 40 non-homo male.

My BF is around 15.5%

My goal is to recomp. If lost 5kg fat and gained that in muscle i would be extremely happy. I have been just doing regular weight training with no real routine just hard and heavy.

I started doing more cardio last year and mainly do interval training, rowing, stepper, elliptical etc. 

My diet right now is Keto

Monday i start doing DC training and will have to increase the intake of food, i am building my way up to a goal amount of calories burned during cardio sessions.

Currently i am hitting 260 in 30 minutes. My only problem is my lower back. It fuckin hurts and i double up every time i sneeze, its a work injury. Have to be careful with some exercise???s. I was most upset when i went to a big Swap Meet where i live and had to give up walking around cause of the back.

Anyway heres to a better ME??????.

Any criticism is ok just don't be harsh or i will own your ass in Anything Goes, i am the Noob Hunter.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

i am not being mean...you are nowhere near 15%...thats leaner than bolsen,curt, gfr..... you will be more prepared if you are realistic....please feel free to do the same in my journals
 i would say ben is around 15%

good luck


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am getting re-tested. Could be high teens, shit could be 20 percent. For my pics i did manipulate them by binging the day before and drinking a shit load of water. I have since lost the water.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

i am not flaming


i hope you do great

i feel time slipping away and im 27....you gotta do this while you can...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 4, 2012)

This is beautiful. Two fighters being civil =)
I'll be watching this too. Hope you kill it!


----------



## bulldogz (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck brotha!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> This is beautiful. Two fighters being civil =)
> I'll be watching this too. Hope you kill it!


 i prefer to be constructive....people wont let me


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 4, 2012)

Constructive is good, as far as i am concerned anyone doing anything about there health/body/weight is to be congratulated, its sure beats doing nothing. Thanks for support guys, i am battling some demons……...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sat/Sun

30 minutes on elliptical for 260 calorie burn, i was spent, i had dreamed of burning 500.

Start DC toomorow.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 5, 2012)

whats your split going to look like for DC?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 5, 2012)

Monday

Chest
Shoulders
Triceps
Back width
Back thickness

Wednsday

Biceps
Forearms
Calves
Hamstrings
Quads

Friday 
Chest
Shoulders
Triceps
Back width
Back thickness

All other days is low impact cardio 30 minutes, like what i did on the weekend. I did DC a few years back when i was a skinny rake, but did modify the program cause i sucked at a few things.

Hoping to make decent gains on this.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Doing the fist DC today.


----------



## savalacad (Feb 6, 2012)

good luck,bro


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

I feel like i might be Dog Crap latter, just looking at some vids now, to get the stretch worked out.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2012)

Great training, you deserve a reward, get on the phone and order yourself a pizza.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dont tempt me, my cheat day will be a Large Meatlovers.


----------



## GFR (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 6, 2012)

Damm you……..what are the macros for such pizza?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 6, 2012)

just a guess but a pizza that size with those toppings has to be 5000 calories


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

Guess what i had for Dinner? Fuck you George…..but i restricted it to 4 slices, whats for tomorrow George? I will lean out on Pizza………..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok did my first DC workout tonight. I felt fuckin weak.

Incline Chest Press
3 warmup sets, then 1 rest pause set 180lbs x 15

Flat DB flye stretch x 1 set

DB shoulder press
2 warmup sets, then 1 set 50lb db’s x 15 rest pause

Shoulder stretch

Close grip bench
2 warmup sets, then 135lb x 15

Seated dbell extension stretch 45lb db

Lying bar pullups with 25 pound plate x 15

Rack pulls
1 warmup, then 225 x 15 rest pause

Pretty stuffed by end, def spent more energy on first execises and getting familar with static stretches. Last set of pulls were embarrasing, as i have done 4.5 plates a side for reps.

On the other hand had more blood flow in the chest than i have had in ages and only did 4 sets

After workout had a weigh and a whey. 87kg and 90 gram shake in 300ml milk.


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Guess what i had for Dinner? Fuck you George???..but i restricted it to 4 slices, whats for tomorrow George? I will lean out on Pizza?????????..


4 slices of pizza is only about 200 cals, don't worry about it, have 4 more.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah right...azza dont listen to that shit quit being a retard


----------



## katanga (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck dude...keep focused, self discipline is the hardest...set yourself realistic goals and try to achieve these in a given time... seriously good luck pal.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah right...azza dont listen to that shit quit being a retard



i feel subliminal photos of foods coming from GFR today and i will end up eating it. I hope he wont do pics of Pigs in a blanket???...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 7, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 4 slices of pizza is only about 200 cals, don't worry about it, have 4 more.



Mind games wont win you this competition.


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## savalacad (Feb 8, 2012)

Pizza,nice,haha


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 8, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>



Thanx man, i have already had a slice of cheesecake today???


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok diet is up and down, did cardio last night and calves.

30 minutes moderate=300 Calories
3 sets of calf extensions, 2 wup, then 1 set of widow makers stack x 20, static hold, rest pause.

Why is it you can eat 300 calories in 3 mouthfulls but take 30 minutes to burn it off?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 8, 2012)

Whats todays diet food pic GFR?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2012)

YOU HAVE TO DO BETTER....MORE CARDIO....REAL TRAINING...NO MORE BULLSHIT

YOU ARE TOO OLD TO FUCK AROUND AND IM TOO FAT....LETS GO


----------



## GFR (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 8, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YOU HAVE TO DO BETTER....MORE CARDIO....REAL TRAINING...NO MORE BULLSHIT
> 
> YOU ARE TOO OLD TO FUCK AROUND AND IM TOO FAT....LETS GO



I???m trying, right now i am feeling rather cunty, must be the diet i am doing DC, that is hard, but the diet is hit and miss, one minute i can be strict and disciplined then later blow it, then go to the gym and do cardio to burn up what extra i ate, its a viscous cycle. I hate counting calories and i hate the word diet. Going by feel???...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 8, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


>



That pasta needs garlic bread George?????????.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2012)

Friday night DC Legs

Due to lower back did Leg Press

2 plates a side for 40 rep sets,

4 plates a side for 20 rest pause almost failure set.

Stiff legged deadlifts

Bar x 20

Warmup 80x15

Work Set 135 x 15 rest pause.

Calf extension

70,80,90KG  x 20 

Work set 130kg x 15 slow rest pause.

Biceps

4 sets Drag curls, 3 warm up, 45 pounds.

Work set 90 pounds x 12 rest pause.

Did my static stretches on Quads, Hams, Calves.

Getting use to DC again, slowly…….


----------



## GFR (Feb 10, 2012)

Just had my cheat meal, I feel like I am about to explode.

Ate: a chilli burger, order of fries, order of onion rings....not a shit fast food dive, but an old school California privately owned burger joint. Mmmmmm


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2012)

That sounds yum, i have to wait a few more days before i am going to have to a place called Grilled and have a burger fries and Pepsi…..


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Just had my cheat meal, I feel like I am about to explode.
> 
> Ate: a chilli burger, order of fries, order of onion rings....not a shit fast food dive, but an old school California privately owned burger joint. Mmmmmm



Post a pic of a similar burger GFR???..


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Post a pic of a similar burger GFR???..


I can take a photo of it today from the toilet if you want.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

Step your fucking game up!!! Let's go, god damn it! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats what i am talking about, who needs a diet when you can eta all this in one sitting, taste over abs anyday.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 12, 2012)

Weekend

Elliptical Cardio 30 minutes Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

Whats your diet look like?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Whats your diet look like?



Morning i have a shake

Skim Milk, 2 scoops Protein, which is 45/45 protein/carbs, 1 banana, i pack of instant oats, blue berries.

Lunch is 5 scrambled eggs

Dinner is Marinated Chicken Breast, steamed veg or Beef/Veg.

I try to drink 2 ltrs water a day, no bread, no potatoes, no strarchie carbs. 
Snacks vary but when hungry i usually drink water, Organic Peanut butter by the tablespoon.

Only supps i have is the protein drink. And no Juice.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope you stick to it.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 13, 2012)

Monday Night DC

Flat D/bell Press, 2 warmup’s, 1 work set 85’s x 15
Chest Flye static stretch
Bentover Row, 2 warm ups, 1 work set 135 x 15
Hangs
Rear Lat Pulldown, 2 warmups, 1 work set, 80 x 15
Smith Machine Shoulder Press
Bar x 30 x 2, 1 work set 135 x 12
Shoulder stretch
Triceps pushdown, 2 warmups, 1 work set 100 x 15

Diet today was slightly fucked up, due to training late last night, my dinner was Pasta Bake.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tonights weight, i am up 2 full KG. I have trained hard and eaten accordingly,


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 14, 2012)

BOOM


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2012)

KOS is banned, so now it's just me and you for #1.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 16, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Tonights weight, i am up 2 full KG. I have trained hard and eaten accordingly,


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 16, 2012)

DC Wednesday night, Leg’s and Bicep’s.

Still only doing leg press due to lower back, its unsquatable right now, but i am way up over last weeks workout so thats progress right.

Legpress, 4 warmups adding 1 plate a side.
Workset, 6 plates a side for 15 deep breathing, static hold and forced neg. Knee’s on chest for this one.

Stiff legged deadlifts, up over last workout for this, so far so good

3 warmup sets, bar, then 2 with 20 kg.
Work set 135 x 15

Standing calf in Smith Machine.

2 warm ups, then 225 for 15, slow and deep and raised up as high as i could go.

Biceps

4 sets of Hammer D/bell curls

3 warm ups, 10 kg, 12.5kg x 2 then 20 kg d/bells x 12, slow and deliberate.

Did as much of the stretching i could after work sets but still getting use to it. 

I am up again on weight 89 kg, so not much of a cut, but i can see a difference.

I am so fucking sore from doing legs, but it feels great…...


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 18, 2012)

Saturday night DC

Chest

Smith Machine incline

3 warmups, bar, then 2 x 135.

Work set 225 x 10 (found this very hard)

Lat Pulldown close grip

2 sets at 30 kg x 15
1 work set 60kg x 12, nice and slow, trying to feel the movement

Standing dumbell shoulder press, pretty piss poor, 10 kg d/bells x 15
Seated Machine press 225 x 8

Incline e-z skull crushers

25 kg x 15 x 2

35 kg x 8 work set, triceps feel a bit torched.

Shit i forgot back thickness exercise

Had a Muscle Milk Caffe Latte and went home.

Been so sore lately from working out 6 days a week, might have a backoff week, weights and walks instead of weights and alternate gym cardio.

Also i am having bad reactions to eggs (read Farts).

This week i might try something different to strip some weight and fat.


----------



## halpert (Feb 19, 2012)

Azza what do you bench?


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

halpert said:


> Azza what do you bench?



225x8 is my last work set. dont know my PB or care??????i dont train for outright strength, i am to tall and narrow.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am going on a water fasting diet for a few days to heal the body and clean the slate….


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 22, 2012)

That sounds miserable


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> That sounds miserable


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 23, 2012)

Taken a few days off, brought some Hydro Builder by ON to replace the cheap one that got shitty on me. Talking to a mate yesterday in town, Former Mr Australia i am going to up the carbs, protein needs carbs, so i am going back to a basic chicken/steak/fish for protein, Brown Rice and Wholemeal Pasta for Carbs, Broccoli and Asparagus and my regular folage, breakfast is going ok with my shakes with oats and banana, blueberry but i am not sustaining myself. Also i am going to pin some GH, maybe run GHRP 6 and 1295 together. Still gathering the info for my protocol. 

Training today so will post up todays workout later.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 24, 2012)

Guys if you can appreciate this advice, if you have under 100 posts and i don’t regularly talk to me on this forum then refrain from posting in my training log, i have already asked for mods to clean up my thread due to gimmick accounts. Be respectful.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

I did Chest and Biceps Friday night.

Incline bench
Bar x 30
40kg x 15
60kg x 12
80kg x 9
90kg x 6

Flat D/bell bench,
trying a new technique here so weight was way down, trying to take delts out of lift and going a lot wider.

20kg d/bells 3 sets x 12

Cable crossovers, once again trying to feel it working so 3 sets with 10kgx15 is enough.

Biceps

Olympic bar curls
Bar x 16
Bar plus 10kg x 12

D/bell Hammer Curls
12.5kg d/bells x 16
20kg d/bells x 10

Single arm concentration curls.

12.5kg d/bell x 12 x 3

Thats it…...


Back Saturday night


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

Saturday night Back

Wide Grip Pulldowns

30kg x 20
40kg x 15
50kg x 12
60kg x 12

D/bell Rows
20kg x 16
30kg x 12
35kg x 12

Close grip pulldowns
60kg x 12 x 2

Reverse Plate load pulldown
40kg x 20

Machine rows single arm

30kg x 15
40kg x 15
50kg x 12
60kg x 12

Smith Machine upright rows
Bar x 20
40kg x 8
50kg x 8

Behind neck pulldowns
30kg x 12 x 2

Bit of a look and see workout as i have had a back issue for last few months.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunday update.

Last night was a back volume night to see how back is going.

Today i am muscle fiber sore  but no pain anywhere. I had a few days off and stopped the DC training, to taxing on my CNS and detrimental to my gains. Today i feel great and with the carb rearrangement and stopping the keto i feel a lot better. Have a new Protein Powder and i am going on Research Peps in the next couple of weeks. Overall i have made the adjustments and learned more about my body.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 27, 2012)

Monday night

Delts
D/Bell Shoulder Press
45’sx12x4

Lateral Raises, 
22.5’sx10x3

Shoulder plate press
2 Sets unilateral
45x12x2

Front plate raise
22.5x12x2

Rear lateral raises
20’sx10x2

Delts were torched. Not as strong as i would have liked, maybe due to training time and meal time, felt like the tank was empty.

Triceps
Pushdowns
5 sets going up a plate on stack and no rest each set

E-Z Skull Crushers
45x12x2

Single arm pushdowns
High Rep set medium weight

Ok, somehow i have hit high gear now, did close grip bench

Barx15
90x12
135x10

Thats a free weight pb as i haven’t done these for ages, usually use Smith machine and go up to 185, not to mention doing it last.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 28, 2012)

Tonight was Quads and Calves

Some dickwad was hogging the leg press, so i tried squatting, no warmup straight to 135 for 12, felt ok, then went 225 for, well tried for 8 but got 6, inside left leg felt funny so gave up, got a funny sort of pain if there is such a thing.

By then the much bigger footy player was doing his 7 plates a side and grunting and going all red, we had a quick chat and he left…..

I started with 
4 a side for 15
6 plates a side for 12
7 plates for 12
then went 8 which is a pb for me on this style leg (last pb was 12 a side, diff machine)
for 10 reps, footie player that outweighed me probably 30 pounds looked a bit surpised.

Did some unilateral leg extensions for 2 sets per leg, only nominal weight.

Sled calf raise
80kgx20
120kgx15
160kgx12

Standing smith machine calf raise
135x15
185x12
225x10

Legs feel fried, have some deep assed pain in both legs but will see how doms is tomorrow.

Weight is up to 89kg so not reaaly dieting down am i?, but i feel fuller.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 29, 2012)

fuck i am sore………..


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

Last night was Chest Volume and Biceps

Incline Barbell Press
bar x 25
135 x 15
185 x 12

Flat D/bell Press
30kg d/bells x 12
35kg d/bells x 8

Plate Press
20kg x 20
40kg x 15
60kg x 10

Seated Chest Flye
20kg x 20
30kg x 15
40kg x 12
60kg x 10

Cable Crossovers

3 sets, nice slow and a god contraction.

Biceps

D/bell Curl 12.5 kg d/bells x 20
Hammer Curls 20 kg d/bells x 12
Standing Barbell Curl
3 sets x 8
27.5kg, 32.5kg, 37.5kg

Standing Low Pulley Curl
2 sets
25kg x 12

Thats it, training this month of Feb was rewarding and fun, never a chore but always a challenge.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 2, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> *fuck i am sore*?????????..





azza1971 said:


> Last night was Chest Volume and Biceps
> 
> Incline Barbell Press
> bar x 25
> ...



You're probably so sore from the god contractions.... that'll get ya swole. 

Good job azza.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

What a typo, has anyone ever made a joke about an oustanding bill? Think about it, fuckin outstanding that bill i got…….


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ordered some Peptides for research purposes. My training log will be expanded into a Labpe log………anyone else who may want to sponsor my log apply within…….


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 3, 2012)

Last night was Back

Did 2 superset circuits.

Vertical Traction Pulldowns x 20
Close grip Lat Pulldown x 20
Unilateral Plate Pulldown x 20
Single Arm row x 15

Doubled weight then did circuit again for sets of 12

Rack upright rows
Rack Barbell Shrugs
Smith Machine single arm Shrugs

Seated Machine rows x 4 sets

I was spent, good volume here tonight.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Monday 5th March 2012*

* Chest, Shoulders and Triceps*

Tonight is superset circuit 1 exercise for each body part done with no rest, rest and repeat 5 times.

I am trying something drastic this week, will let you all know when the time is right…..


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad to see they got the troll out of here.
Lets see a pic, big dog!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2012)

Not yet Benj…...


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2012)

Gears?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2012)

Peptides


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2012)

WTF are Peptides anyway?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gh gfr


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Gh gfr


I would love to run GH now that I am over 40. My dream HRT would be 3ius GH ED and 150mg test EW


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 13, 2012)

Been over a week since i updated, it was my daughters birthday the other day, we had a big weekend and sleepovers. Dont know whats more tiring, 30 sets of squats or a big party, the squats would be easier. 

I had TOUCHDOWN on my pep but only one arrived, bit peeved as i wanted to start the combo straight away, wait another week now……

Still training hard…..


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Been over a week since i updated, *it was my daughters birthday the other day*, we had a big weekend and sleepovers. Dont know whats more tiring, 30 sets of squats or a big party, the squats would be easier.
> 
> I had TOUCHDOWN on my pep but only one arrived, bit peeved as i wanted to start the combo straight away, wait another week now……
> 
> Still training hard…..



Happy Birthday to your kiddo, az.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2012)

MOAR ENTRIEZ, PLZ, AZZA!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 3, 2012)

I will update my journal Curt, been to many haters taking what i say in my journal and posting it up elsewhere. I am hoping it doesn't happen again. 
I am still doing the fatloss challenge. With the moved date it will suit me as i have been quite crook lately, have the flu right now and just getting over some sort of core strain, had bloods and urine tests and all came back ok. 
Will be training again hopefully tomorrow.


----------

